# run32dll.exe file is corrupt



## mob (Oct 29, 2003)

how can i get this file fix.i dont have the windows me cd so where can i download.and when i download it how do i insert it in and fix it???


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Download it here:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/index.shtml

It should go into your C:/Windows/System32 directory. Or, if you don't have that directory, it goes into your C:/Windows/System directory.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There is no run32dll file. Do you mean rundll32.exe?

You can also use this site:

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

It may also be possible for you to extract it from cab files on the hard drive if you have them.

See this link:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q265/3/71.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

My mistake Rollin' Rog. I should have paid better attention to the title of Mob's post. There is a run32.dll file at the site that I posted, but that is not what Mob says is corrupt.

I hope my post did not cause confusion.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm inclined to believe that the postings for run32.dll are similar errors. There is no such file listed in the MS dll base. Any way the confusion needs to be cleared up by the poster.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...com/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&fp=1


----------



## mob (Oct 29, 2003)

i made a mistake it was rundll.exe file has been damage or corrupted.where can i fix this besides having the cd.my system is windows me and it wont let me open nothing in my control panel.i ran spybot and hi jackthis and also ad aware 6.when i use cwshredder it fought out that rundll.32.exe is mess up.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Please do this. Click here to download Hijack This. Un Zip it and click on the Hijackthis.exe.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.

*Note: When you download Hijack This and UnZip it *Do Not* Unzip it to a temp folder or to the desktop. Create a folder and name it Hijack This and put it in that folder.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Both *rundll.exe* and *rundll32.exe* are system files.

Corruption in rundll32.exe will cause the control panel issue you are having. Both must be replaced.

Follow the instructions in the Microsoft link I posted. You may not need to use the boot disk method as I don't think either will be "in use".

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q265/3/71.ASP&NoWebContent=1

Watch your file name spelling. You will get nowhere unless you spell them correctly!


----------

